# Do they look big??



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

So, Dixie is my first shepherd and I think her ear's look HUGE still!! :crazy: I am wondering from all you expert's here, that have seen alot of shepherd ears, if her's look normal or kinda big, and will she grown into them?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They look fine. Pretty girl!


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

those arent even this biggest ears I've seen on a GSD. Especially young gsds have HUGE ears  She will likely grow into them a bit more since she's not quite a year even.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank You Sunflowers . And ok glad to know lol. She's almost 9.5 month's so was just curious, cause I thought her ear's would look "normal" (not like a bat still haha) But I guess she's just going to be a big girl when she's done growing lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL. I hear ya with the waiting for the head to match the ears.

Check these out.

This was taken a few days ago.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

shes a pretty girl. I think mines ears look huge too lol


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Get used to hearing the term "fruit bat" in conjunction with GSD pups


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> LOL. I hear ya with the waiting for the head to match the ears.
> 
> Check these out.
> 
> This was taken a few days ago.


Haha  Han's is such a handsome guy  Glad to see i'm not the only one with a big eared pup


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I would think those ears are huge. But she is not done growing yet, so she will grow into them. I thought Fiona was a little freakish with her huge ears and wrinkly forehead. But at almost 10 months she is looking much more proportional.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LindyUVA (Dec 16, 2012)

I call my GSD a little alien somedays... Hopefully his head will catch up to his ears! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and love all the pictures guys! And cheyanna she is almost 10 months, well in a few more weeks lol. I guess I'm just going to have a moose on my hands before long, lol.


----------



## Bracken123 (Aug 5, 2021)

someone say big ears??


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Old thread but whoa!!! Those are some big 'uns


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

You could call him SETI


----------



## Bracken123 (Aug 5, 2021)

hes bout 4/5 months old. will he grow into them?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bracken123 said:


> hes bout 4/5 months old. will he grow into them?


Did you see mom and dad, they would be the best to judge by.

our previous GSD had big goof ears and we love it. Enjoy the boy you have.

Rocco at around 10 yrs old.


----------



## Bracken123 (Aug 5, 2021)

I love his big ears. Can hear idiots coming a mile away. He's beautiful I hardly notice and when I do they just make me laugh. It depends on the angle.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Bracken123 (Aug 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> View attachment 576867
> View attachment 576868





WNGD said:


> View attachment 576867
> View attachment 576868


beautifuls xxx


----------



## Bracken123 (Aug 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> You could call him SETI


Extra Terrestrial life detected.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Op's ears are a little bigger than normal but part of its the contrast in hair color.


----------

